# Motorcycle Rentals Ermita?



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey Guys--

First night in Phils, walked across town (Ermita) this eve, shopped at Robinsons for groceries. Wow. Lots of new to experience.

Need to get on 2 wheels and see more away from town, know of any motorcycle rental places close to Ermita or Mabuhay Manor? Have the Int'l license with bike cert, but will need to rent helmet with the bike.

Tks,
pac


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pac said:


> Hey Guys--
> 
> First night in Phils, walked across town (Ermita) this eve, shopped at Robinsons for groceries. Wow. Lots of new to experience.
> 
> ...


Hey, Welcome home! That Robinsons has pretty good buys and lots to see. On bike rentals, I'd suggest you visit with the manager or Guest Services Manager at whatever hotel you are staying at. they might have an idea for you. You're really sure you want to drive in Manila? That's a wild place even when just walking...


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hey, Welcome home! That Robinsons has pretty good buys and lots to see. On bike rentals, I'd suggest you visit with the manager or Guest Services Manager at whatever hotel you are staying at. they might have an idea for you. You're really sure you want to drive in Manila? That's a wild place even when just walking...


No joke on walking here, Gene...i quickly learned to walk behind locals, usually moms with kids that play it much safer than the lone solo guys that would crossdance oncoming traffic. Lights red/green don't mean squat, but you know what? Other than lots of toots on horns (not at me, just in general), this was a very friendly crowd, not a single voice raised or even a word said out loud. Been to NY lately? Cabbies and general populace start talking about heritage or your mom before they even toot the horn! <g>

What i really meant to say is this is a nice town, friendly folks. I walked into a few malls that were *huge* and got lost a few times...so asked directions, and every one of the replies was so friendly and helpful. Even the guys that were packin' with the sidearms, shotguns, and full-auto...umm, which I'm gonna' ask about later. . . .


----------

